# My site.



## SouthernEssence (Jan 10, 2008)

I changed the look of my website.  I changed the banner and the backgrounds.  There are still a few pages that are empty but I think after having this site for over a year and getting really great sales from it, I finally have it looking the way I want it to.

 

www.southern-essence.com


----------



## Lane (Jan 10, 2008)

Great site! Amazing amount of information. 

I LOVE your soap boxes! They look great.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 10, 2008)

Great soap pictures, love the background!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 10, 2008)

I have to change a bit more on the soaps page.  I'm trying to get away from fragrance oils and use more essential oils.  My prices may go up because of it but I find that my customers prefer 100% natural.  In the next month I'm going to start fazing out the fragrance oil bars and introducing essential oils bars, starting with Lavender and the Eucalyptus.  Eucalyptus essential oil smells WAY different than the fragrance oil.  Very strong!


----------

